# Brute Problem Fixed



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok guys I posted on here awhile back about the problems i was having with my brute rough idling,hesitating,and not starting at all at times.I did actually find a few things wrong with the bike like a number of wires under the seat that were all corroded..fuse box wires,relays, fixed all wires but did not resolve my problems..i checked fuel pump,injectors,spark..everything appeared normal..come to find out it was the coils.. replaced both coils and that fixed everything..evidently i must have had a weak spark..but she is alive again..just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you got it figured out. As Masher would say LET HER EAT.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratulations. :woot:

:crowdapplause:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

glad to see she it running right again


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well maybe I spoke to soon..:aargh4: Started bike today and noticed it is idling way to high..looked at trying to adjust idle screw but it is already set at lowest setting..before i replaced coils I did use super unleaded gas..and took out injectors and cleaned with a lil compressed air and throttle body cleaner...only other thing i can think of is my bro adjusted a flat head screw on front side injector is this the air/fuel ratio...:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's no air fuel adjustment on the 08+ brute but there IS an idle adjuster.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok thanx for the help..need to post new thread i guess cuz she aint fixed..lolz


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

would urs go dead when you rev it up and then let off sometimes?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

brute78 this may sound crazy but could you unplug the voltage regulator and see if that makes a difference. Its located at the rear of the ATV ,mounted to the left side of the frame under the tail light. It has one large square plug going into the top of it.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

```
brute78 this may sound crazy but could you unplug the voltage regulator and see if that makes a difference. Its located at the rear of the ATV ,mounted to the left side of the frame under the tail light. It has one large square plug going into the top of it.
```
Tryed this..no luck metal man..i really am starting to think it is the fuel pump..maybe pressure is swinging on it not sure only other thing i can think of...:thinking:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

the pressure regulator could be the culprit here.Sadly though there is no way to test it, other than putting in a new fuel pump, as the regulator is built in and cannot be removed.You can however do the pump voltage test and a fuel pressure test found in the service manual to help narrow it down. good luck.


----------

